# what is better residential work or commercial



## electricphil (Sep 1, 2008)

I am extremly new to the field, so new that im still in school and i need a lot of help and advice from guys that i am aspiring to be. With that being said, can anyone tell me what is better to get into, residential work or commercial work and why?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

electricphil said:


> I am extremly new to the field, so new that im still in school and i need a lot of help and advice from guys that i am aspiring to be. With that being said, can anyone tell me what is better to get into, residential work or commercial work and why?


In my opinion neither, INDUSTRIAL work is the only way to go. Rarely if ever does industrial work get slow something is always broken and it has to get fixed to keep production up. You absolutely have to learn to work in an industrial environment. There is just nothing like fixing a machine and having a plant manager tell you that you made their day!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

My start was wiring houses,where you have to learn N.E.C.on the job and lessons from your mentor.You get more of a feel for wiring tricks and building construction.I then got into commercial(restaurants) And for a couple of years,wiring in mills,industrial. I now prefer commercial service and repair.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I pretty much have done it all, I stated elsewhere that a good residential background is always beneficial. As for industrial being forever, not when the firm ups and moves to Mexico.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Electricphil,treat yourself to cutting,threading, bending 4" rigid conduit while you are young.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I started in the industrial field and thought it was the way to go. You know big heavy, get to see things made and move. Three phase, grc pipe, I'am begining to sound like Tim the tool man. It wasn't until after 15 years in the trade did I ever touch house wiring. There are a lot of tricks to new construction as well as service and renovations. I work mostly commerical now but still enjoy the industrial area most. The work in all the fields have their ups and downs and slow times.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I strongly believe that starting out in residential is the way to go. It will teach you to earn your pay and appreciate your job when you move to commercial or industrial later on. I made the move to commercial about 6 months ago and am glad I did, but I'm more glad that I started out in residential first. 

The commercial guys know next to nothing about wiring houses, and the great majority of them don't care to know. But when they start doing condos they freak out and complain nonstop about how nitpicky and ridiculous the residential codes are and about how there's no lay-in ceiling to go back and fix things with, BLAH BLAH BLAH. 

I've always heard you can take a residential guy and make him commercial, but you can't take a commercial guy and make him residential. It's the truth. When you make the move to commercial you'll appreciate you job and take it more seriously.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it is better to start off in residential as well, it's harder to go back and learn once your making more money in commercial. And any idiot can wire a house, but you have to do a 100 or so to get "good" at it.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I think it is better to start off in residential as well, it's harder to go back and learn once your making more money in commercial. And any idiot can wire a house, but you have to do a 100 or so to get "good" at it.


Also, there's a big difference in wiring tract home and wiring large custom homes. Get on with a company that does mainly large custom homes and you'll have a much easier transition into commercial as many things are similar.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I've always heard you can take a residential guy and make him commercial, but you can't take a commercial guy and make him residential. It's the truth. When you make the move to commercial you'll appreciate you job and take it more seriously.


Not to be mean gil but the reason you cannot take a commercial/insdustrial guy and make him into a resi guy is...he is smarter than that.


There are some benefits to understanding and doing some resi work. It teaches you a few things about running things like 3 way switches in the most efficient manner and how to install in some tight places but other than that, I don;t see any big reason to do resi. There are near zero calculations involved in resi outside of the service unless it is a huge resi. Then you have sub panels to calc but that is about it.

I started comm/indust. and always took my job seriously. I do not need to starve doing resi to learn the value of a dollar.

and moving to resi; I have done my share of backwards movements when the shop was slow. There are a lot of tricks to doing resi well but they typically do not translate into a benefit to comm/indust work.

The tricks are the biggest learning in resi. Moving to commercial or industrial is years of learning beyond what is required of a resi guy.

Don't take all of this wrong. I have a great respect for those that do resi. I just don;t want to do it.


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

Power plant is the way to go.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nap said:


> Not to be mean gil but the reason you cannot take a commercial/insdustrial guy and make him into a resi guy is...he is smarter than that.
> 
> 
> There are some benefits to understanding and doing some resi work. It teaches you a few things about running things like 3 way switches in the most efficient manner and how to install in some tight places but other than that, I don;t see any big reason to do resi. There are near zero calculations involved in resi outside of the service unless it is a huge resi. Then you have sub panels to calc but that is about it.
> ...


 
I made the same GOOD pay doing residential and commercial. The skills you learn in residential esspically service or track home trouble shooting have served me well in my years.

I still like it all, except 2X4 lay-ins for 6 weeks in a row.

I always get bored doing the same day after day but variety is the spice of life as they say.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

brian john said:


> I pretty much have done it all, I stated elsewhere that a good residential background is always beneficial. As for industrial being forever, not when the firm ups and moves to Mexico.


My major bread and butter customer has an ongoing contract with GE to make windtowers until the midwest windfarm is complete, I dont think they are going anywhere soon.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dowmace said:


> My major bread and butter customer has an ongoing contract with GE to make windtowers until the midwest windfarm is complete, I dont think they are going anywhere soon.


I understand, but I read about a company that shut it American operation to move to Mexico, 3 years into manufacturing the workers tried to organize and pressure was being put on the firm about environmental issues. An far east country waived all this problems and offered low taxes and a few other money savers and the firm relocated. 

I just could not believe the savings would be so great to permit a move like this.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zedtaqvRvuc&feature=related


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zedtaqvRvuc&feature=related


 
And that's why there is chocolate milk and white milk and some folks actually like strawberry milk. Me I drink soy milk.

And be thankful it is this way, otherwise the commercial and industrial electricians would have no lights or heat at home and the residential guys would have no supply houses or materials to buy.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

FOR me it was better to start with little commercial and a lot of custom homes. I did 70/30 residential for 3 years then moved to USVI and did what could only be described as 3rd world work for a year. Next A lot of conduit in New construction, industrial commercial for another 2 years or so. Then back to really fast track houses and commericial TI work for three years. Then my move to CA where it was all prevailing wage school,library, mental institurion, port, for a solid five years then i started my company which is mostly resi/commercial service work. I would'nt change a thing.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

brian john said:


> I made the same GOOD pay doing residential and commercial. The skills you learn in residential esspically service or track home trouble shooting have served me well in my years.
> 
> I still like it all, except 2X4 lay-ins for 6 weeks in a row.
> 
> I always get bored doing the same day after day but variety is the spice of life as they say.


In my local, resi pays quite a bit less than commercial/industrial.

as to service work; I have never worked on a home that helped me with PLC's or motor controls. I just don;t see resi providing a great springboard for commercial/industrial. You are more than welcome to do so, I just don;t have that rope mentality.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I was doing residential/commercial I was working open shop, I could not afford to go union as it involved a cut in pay at that time.

Not talking about a specialized end of the trade I am discussing a full service well rounded electrician which the majority of our electricians should be.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

electricphil said:


> I am extremly new to the field, so new that im still in school and i need a lot of help and advice from guys that i am aspiring to be. With that being said, can anyone tell me what is better to get into, residential work or commercial work and why?


I always like when these newbies light the match to start a fire and then hide.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I always like when these newbies light the match to start a fire and then hide.


true, but we are the ones that seem to keep biting on the bait.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally, I like all types of wiring. I'll spend a week or so bending pipe in a commercial job. Then a couple days doing some industrial. Then take a leasurely day or so and rope a house.

I'd go bonkers if I had a steady diet of just one meal.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

only having done true AC electric work for 3 years now (built and operated machines for railroad contractor for 7 years prior) i worked resi first , having moved to new orleans after katrina there were several hundred thousand houses that needed rewired... moved into commercial for more money... hate underground but good at it - most importantly you need a wide base of knowledge to be good at electrical - and i agree with others if i did the same thing every day i will go bonkers - i havent done industrial work as an electrician yet but i bet i have changed 30 electric motors and countless automated valves and countless relays and pressure transducers in my life - i wish i would have had the electircal knowledge that i have now then


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

The OP has several post relating to him still being in school. He does not state what type of school. He has also stated that he is doing research for school work so we may hear from him any more than to ask questions regard to what it is to work in the electric field.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

I think the perfect five year aprenticeship would be:

1st Year Residential

2nd-3rd Commercial

4th-5th Industrial


Too bad it isn't perfect!


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*thomas edison days*

hey brian ,come on spill it , we all know youve been around before thomas edison, just kidding . dont yell at me now?:thumbsup:


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I've always heard you can take a residential guy and make him commercial, but you can't take a commercial guy and make him residential. It's the truth. When you make the move to commercial you'll appreciate you job and take it more seriously.


Exactly...Residential is the foundation of a great electrician:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nick said:


> hey brian ,come on spill it , we all know youve been around before thomas edison, just kidding . dont yell at me now?:thumbsup:


 
Started in the trade at 17 September 22 was my birthday, turned 56.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

gees brian , i hope i can learn what you forgot ive only got 2051 more post to make .:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I prefer old-work remodel type residential.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If your just starting out I would highly recommend you get in with a bigger company that will allow you to do a little bit of everything. From here you will be better able to make up your mind on what is right for you. 
they all have their good points and bad points. I was lucky enough to do a little bit of all of all three. Industrial can be really back breaking work if you are doing a lot of rigid pipe work and can be extremly dirty and you can find yourself in some really really nasty places asking yourself how you got into this field. 
Residential is for some reason not liked by many electricians and for the life of me I can never figure out why. I probably requires the most patience and finesse out of the three. I know plenty of commercial/industrial guys that don't have a clue when you ask them to snake in some Hi hats in an older home. 
Commercial is probably the most liked by most electricans because it has a good blend of resi and industrial. 
But you really need to experiance them for yourself to really make a good desicion. Hope this helps


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Try both. Get more into high rise type stuff. You will then be dealign with it all. One day you could be roughin in a suite and the next you will be hooking on the backup generator, or running a VI on the fire alarm system. With high rises it's a mix of both. THere can be alot of control systems in high rises.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You could always get your General Journeyman card. You get to try it all. I'll stick with industrial, lots more to troubleshoot and learn and the pay is better.


----------



## richrock1605 (Jul 10, 2008)

i've dabbled in resi, commercial, and a little industrial. My preference is residential service. New construction is good to start out with to get the feel of how homes are wired but there really isn't much $ in it. My company does residential service with a flat rate system of pricing. We get bonuses based on job efficiency and commisions based on sales. I might not get paid the big bucks like some of the industrial guys but i'm not starving either. I get a feeling of satisfaciton going into someones home and solving their electrical problems. Customers look at you like a real life superhero. It's pretty rewarding.


----------



## okeefe (Jan 27, 2008)

I started in my teens doing residential, went to new commercial, service work, Industrial, and now have my own business doing residential and light commercial work. I got to sample aliitle bit of each but spent the most time in new commercial work. I do feel from my own experiences that residental is a good start to learn the basics on electricty. This trade has so many diffrent types of work to do, you will find what you enjoy.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've done mostly commercial, never industrial, and a little residential.

Residential in New Orleans sucks.

I hate crawlin' under these houses and gettin' bit by the mosquitoes (I react badly to those bites).

I definitely prefer the commercial so far.

I just did my first 3 point saddle the other day and it came out perfect, yet _still_ I can't seem to get a good 4 point. And I've been attempting those long before I even tried the 3 point. It's killin' me.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i fyou are extremely green then resi may be a good start to learn the basics of how electricity works. for me industrial is where its at, theres just so many different things to do. you might be doing something as simple as adding a receptacle one day or terminating a multi million dollar machine the next. i really dont like commercial that much, i dont mind new but going in on old stuff sucks around here anyway. it seems like most of those places have had everybody and thier dog in there doing work over the years. alot of shoddy workmanship/ violations. but its still beter than resi imo


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> You could always get your General Journeyman card. You get to try it all. I'll stick with industrial, lots more to troubleshoot and learn and the pay is better.


Industrial is not very practical. You woudl be clueless if I told you to wire my house, or install some potlights for my office...


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> Industrial is not very practical. You woudl be clueless if I told you to wire my house, or install some potlights for my office...


 
How is industrial not practical? I've done my share of residential and find it very easy. I perform plenty of loads calcs, design, code compliance and there are usually plenty of office buildings on an industrial site that need service upgrading and/or remodeling. I think industrial takes a lot more mechanical apptitude and an ability to visualize many aspects of the work, as well as planning for future. Also, I like the fact that most of our work is exposed for all to see. When you do a quality job and take pride in your work, you can come back years later, still see your work, and feel good about the job you did. In residential, you can do sloppy work and I see a lot of attitudes about who cares it's behind the walls and you can't see it. Regardless, to each his own.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *iAmCam*  
_Industrial is not very practical. You woudl be clueless if I told you to wire my house, or install some potlights for my office..._


You have got to be kidding! Sorry but for the most part the terms "Ding Batter" and "House Roper" doesn't sound like someone is a genious. I know it is very difficult to terminate more than two wires at a time. How much pipe work do you do, build supports, set large switch gear, terminate transformers, install cable tray, bus duct? Pot lights get a clue.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

iAmCam said:


> Industrial is not very practical. You woudl be clueless if I told you to wire my house, or install some *potlights* for my office...


 
Ummmm.... exactly what do you do in your office??? :whistling2:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing is a "potlight" not a laval amp or black light.

I did not know apprentices were getting offices these days.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

brian john said:


> I pretty much have done it all, I stated elsewhere that a good residential background is always beneficial. As for industrial being forever, not when the firm ups and moves to Mexico.


 That has happened alot I am afraid Brian. You as I have been in this industry any years and see the factory work fade away to the south. One of my friends Wife used to work for a major jean maker. The closed the plant offered most of the employees to move down there (at the employees expense of course) for something a little over 2 dollars and hour. Did there price of jeans go down?? Nope of course not. The State of Missouri has been hit hard with this types of moves!!


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> Industrial is not very practical. You woudl be clueless if I told you to wire my house, or install some potlights for my office...


 Dont assume that everyone that does industrial work cannot work all parts of the trade. I did not start the trade as a Union electrician. I wanted to work all sides of the trade and around here most of the shops are small and tend to do only one of the big three most of the time. I would work for one company for 3 or 3 years then move on to another. Roping houses is a young mans game for the most part. To make any money there you have to bid low and work fast. Custom homes were fun to do and you can do well there. 
This is going to open up a can of worms and I mean no disrespect to anyone but I feel that almost anyone can rope a house. Wiring houses does not make a person less of an electrician but you sure can be limited to what you know and do. 

Can you safely wire a 4160 volt motor? Tread 6" grc? Run a 10 grc conduct run with all bends the same? We are all electricians here my friend, no matter what facet it happens to be. We need to show more repect for our fellow electricians IMHO.

BTW: The scale is higher for industrial work compared to residential wiring around here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I was wondering the same thing is a "potlight" not a *laval amp* or black light.....


Laval amps? How's that compare to regular amps? :jester:


----------



## ljwunder (Jul 24, 2008)

First things first...I'm a 4th year apprentice.

Had done nothing but medium sized new-construction commercial jobs for the first 3 1/2 years...moved this past May, ended up at a small shop that does a lot of residential work/service work/light commercial. I've learned a lot in the last few months. Not to say I didn't learn a lot in the last few years.

It's all pretty cool.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

In my 18 years in this trade I have done residential commercial and industrial. There is much more to learn in industrial work. Also need I mension controls.


----------

